# Monthly Electric Bill 400w hps & 600w hps



## Pepper (Feb 26, 2009)

How much will my electric bill be?

400w hps monthly bill = ?
600w hps monthly bill = ?


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 26, 2009)

Well it all depends on what your states kilowatt/hour price is. At 9 cents a kilowatt hour for a 400 hps I believe it is around $1.08/24 hours. Here is a link to a page that has the kilowatt costs.
http://michaelbluejay.com/electricity/cost.html


----------



## houseoftreasure (Feb 26, 2009)

great refeerence. The site even explains how to calculate it yourself. nice find.
_him


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, it is actually cheaper than I thought. I usually run about 500 watts for a month during veg which is around $32. Then I go 12/12 for about three months or whatever the breed needs so 32x3=96.. So for me it is around $100 for a full grow(2-3 plants). NICE!


----------



## Pepper (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks very useful info I got the answer I was looking for


----------



## Motor City Madman (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm running a 400w hps (digital ballast) on a 12/12 and 400w cfls 24hr and 6 computer style fans 3 110v and 3 24vdc and my bill went up 20 kwh a month so my wife says. I don't know, doesn't seem like very much to me but I don't pay the bill she does.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 28, 2009)

im canadian lol...
doesnt say it on there.
someone tell me please around exactly how much to run 24/7 and 12/12 of a 400. only if you can
thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 28, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> im canadian lol...
> doesnt say it on there.
> someone tell me please around exactly how much to run 24/7 and 12/12 of a 400. only if you can
> thanks



How much do you pay per kw--we need this to figure how much it will cost.


----------

